

How IT Workers get conned out of an honest wage through secrecy - Herkin
http://thetarah.com/2014/03/19/how-it-workers-get-conned-out-of-an-honest-wage-through-secrecy/

======
Blinkerzzz
Plus, transparency isn't the complete solution. Just knowing exactly what
you're being paid doesn't mean it's always a fair wage.

